# Metallic Bronze smokey eyes using Magnetic fields from Sci fi collection



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, i created my first tutorial to show my favourite smokey eyes look, it works perfectly with green and hazel eyes, cause enhances the amber  undertones of your eyes.

Click here  for the video tutorial!


*You will need the followings:*

Mac Prep+prime eyes "light"
Shiseido Hydropowder eyeshadow in "glistening sand"

Mac  eyeshadow in Vanilla
Mac pigment in Jardin Aires 
Mac eyeshadow in bronze
Mac  eyeshadow in magnetic fields 
Mac eyeshadow in carbon

Mac fluidline  in Blacktrack
Diorshow blackout 

*First step:*






-Apply MAC prep+prime eyes in "light" all over the lids using a concealer brush or your finger.
- Then lightly pat Shiseido Hydropowder make up in "Glistening sand" in the eyelid with a large flat brush, i'm using Sephora brush for creamy products.











-Highlight the browbone by sweeping Mac Vanilla eyeshadow over the area using Mac brush n°224.






*Second step:*

-Mix jardin aires pigment with your favourite mixing medium and apply the pigment all over the lower lid.
If you prefer, apply just the pigment by itself.





- Then apply mac eyeshadow in Bronze in 3/4 of eyelid from the inner corner to the outer.








- Pick up some mac eyeshadow in Magnetic Fields using Mac Brush n°242 and apply in the outer corner of the lower lid and blend gently with bronze eyeshadow.
-The apply in the crease, i'm using Sephora brush from the smokey eyes brush set  is a flat and domed brush.






-Using a fluffy brush swish it back and forth softening the edges. Follow the shape of your eyes, or if you prefer the shape of your eyebrows.






- Now pat some MAC eyeshadow in Carbon and add more depht to the eyes by using Carbon with MAC brush n°219 . Blend carbon  lightly with magnetic fields.
-Then apply mac eyeshadow in carbon mixed with magnetic fields over the lower lash line.
















-Apply MAC fluidline in Blacktrack following the line of your lashes, then coat your lashes with Diorshow Black out mascara.











*Finish!





*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

great job


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like your tut. It definitely inspired me to want to try this look. I love the last pic because your lashes loook soo long! =)


----------



## Navessa (Aug 27, 2008)

yay, i have most of the colors!
can't wait to try this!


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm happy you like my tut, thank you so much ladies!

@Glam8Babe: thank you

@Moni-Luv: Great, so share the result with us, if you like idea. 
I guess this look is so simply and almost every mac enthusiast got these eyeshadows, so let's try.

@Navessa: i've got naturally long lashes and Diorshow Black out enhances the lenght!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 29, 2008)

love it


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2008)

great tutorial! love the look.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

This is really pretty, I definitely need to try this! And you have beautiful lashes! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 29, 2008)

Miss Bling, Nunu and NicksWifey, i'm glad you like my tut! And thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 25, 2008)

great look, super tut!!!!

what's the music that you have playing 1st in this vid?  it's really cool...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Great tut.  Thanks.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 26, 2008)

Very beautiful. Great tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *infernalmachine* 

 
_great look, super tut!!!!

what's the music that you have playing 1st in this vid?  it's really cool..._

 
Thank you so much Infernalmachine! The music  is "I'm good i'm gone" the singer is Likke Li.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 7, 2008)

i love it! great pictures!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 7, 2008)

I definitely want to practice your look. Thanks!


----------

